# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Kulturmix
Um das Jahr 1900 soll König Chulalongkorn auf dem Uetliberg gestanden und auf die Stadt Zürich geschaut haben. Es war das erste Mal, dass er sein Land verlassen hatte und nach Europa gekommen war um möglichst viel zu sehen, zu lernen und zum Nutzen seines Landes zu verwerten.
Von der Schweiz war er sehr beeindruckt. Alle Siamesen, die später nach Europa gesandt wurden mussten einen Abstecher in dieses Land machen. Viele königliche Prinzen besuchten die Schweiz.






Dass der jetzige König Bhumibol Aduldej in der Schweiz aufgewachsen ist und auch seine erste Tochter hier zur Welt kam, dürfte auf die große Sympathie zurück zu führen sein, die schon König Chulalongkorn für meine Heimat hatte.
Diese Sympathie ist nicht einseitig. Wenn Schweizer auch nur für kurze Zeit nach Thailand kommen, so sind sie begeistert. Abgesehen von der Tropenlandschaft , von den formschönen Tempeln, von den Flüssen und Kanälen in der Hauptstadt, sind es vor allem die Thailänder und Thailänderinnen selbst, die sehr schnell den Weg zu unserem Herzen finden. Ihr sonniges Wesen., ihre zuvorkommende Haltung Fremden gegenüber, das Zurückhalten der eigenen Person. Alle diese Charaktereigenschaften lassen den Rassenunterschied vergessen und ebnen den Weg zur Freundschaft.

----------

Auch zu den lieben Nachbarn waren die Könige immer bemüht gute Beziehungen zu unterhalten. Sie hatten das Kunststück fertig gebracht ihr Land durch alle Gefahren hindurch zu steuern und es bis zum heutigen Tag als selbstständiges Königreich zu erhalten. Auf der einen Seite waren Englands Kolonien Burma und Malaya und auf der anderen Französisch Indochina. 



So blieb Siam als Pufferstaat vom Los seiner Nachbarländer verschont. Immerhin wurde oft an den Grenzen “korrigiert”. Die letzten großen Abrundungen fanden meines Wissens 1904 statt, indem Frankreich Kambodscha von Siam trennte. Dadurch kam auch Angkor Wat in französische Obhut. Die Edelsteinminen dürften damals allerdings mehr gewogen haben als die prachtvollen Ruinentempel, die dazumal noch ganz vom Urwald überwachsen waren.

König Mongchut und König Chulalongkorn waren beide weitsichtige Herrscher. Sie schlossen Handelsverträge mit seefahrenden Staaten ab. Sie öffneten ihr Land allen Missionen. Jedem siamesischen Minister, der ein Departement unter sich hatte, wurde ein Europäer als Berater zugeteilt. Viele Länder ließen sich durch Diplomaten vertreten und die Liste der Legationen und Konsulate in Bangkok ist sehr groß. Dies erleichterte enge Beziehungen zu den Kulturstaaten auf der ganzen Welt.

Man empfindet bei der Recherche auch nie den wenig beliebten „Herr-im-Hause-Ton“ oder das „Kraftmeiertum“, was leider in den Kolonien häufig zu finden ist. Dass an oberster Stelle dieser Gefahr gesteuert wurde zeigt zum Beispiel ein Brief den König Chulalongkorn an zwei seiner Söhne nach London sandte in welchem er schrieb:

_„…..bildet euch nicht ein, dass ihr andere schmähen und schlecht behandeln könnt weil ihr meine Söhne seid und man euch nichts anhaben kann. Euer Vater will, dass seine Söhne nicht die Gewalt haben sich widerspenstig zu zeigen, weil euch das nur schädlich sein würde. Ihr werdet bestraft werden, wenn ihr Unrecht tut und die Tatsache, dass euer Vater ein König ist, wird euch nicht vor Strafe schützen. Mit euren Geldern müsst ihr sparsam umgehen. Ihr dürft nicht verschwenderisch und ausschweifend sein in dem Gedanken ihr wäret reiche Prinzen und Königssöhne. Ich warne euch davor mit Schulden zurück zu kehren. Sie werden nicht ohne weiteres bezahlt werden und würdet der Strafe nicht entgehen. Denkt daran, dass das Geld nicht so leicht erworben als ausgegeben wird. Das Erziehungsgeld für euch ist ein Tel des Geldes eures Vaters, das dieser als Entschädigung für seine Mühen in Wahrung der Wohlfahrt seiner Untertanen erhält. Dieses Geld soll nur zu nutzbringenden Zwecken verwendet werden.
Ihr müsst euch stets vergegenwärtigen, dass der Herrscher eures Vaterlandes nicht die Verpflichtung hat euch einflussreiche Stellen zu übertragen weil ihr königliche Prinzen und seine Söhne seid. Da zu den hohen Staatsämtern besondere Fähigkeiten erforderlich sind, so habt ihr mit größter Ernste und mit Hingebung eure Studien zu betreiben und euch hierdurch die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen etwas Ordentliches für das Wohl eures Vaterlandes und für die Welt in der ihr lebt zu leisten.“_

Muss ein Land nicht dankbar sein, wenn sein unumschränkter Herrscher ein so gütiger Vater und vorbildlicher Erzieher ist, der die Ausbildung seiner zukünftigen Minister mit diesem edlen Gerechtigkeitssinn untermauert?

Die großen politischen Umwälzungen in Europa und Amerika hatten auch Siam ergriffen. Aus der absoluten Monarchie ist eine konstitutionelle Regierungsform – ähnlich wie in England – entstanden. Die gesetzgebende Instanz ist im heutigen Thailand das Parlament. Wie stark der neue Kurs auf die Moral des Volkes Einfluss genommen hat, lässt sich anhand dieses Briefes erahnen.

Selbst die Elemente der buddhistischen Lehre sind in der Moderne arg angegriffen worden. Das Volk war früher bestrebt nach den Gesetzen seiner Religion zu leben und das geistige und künstlerische Erbe hoch zuhalten. Es scheint, dass dies heute alles einem Zwecksbuddhismus der eigenen Vorteilsuche gewichen ist.

Die Feudalzeit Siams ist wohl endgültig vorbei. Zeugen dieser vergangenen Epoche sind die prachtvollen Tempel und Paläste, die dem Land nach wie vor sein traumhaftes Gesicht geben.

Mit Riesenschritten zog Thailand in die Moderne. Vieles was das Wesen der Siamesen prägte blieb dabei auf der Strecke. Der Graben der Werte, der sich für die modernen Thais auftat ist unübersehbar. Gefangen im Rausch des Materialismus ist zu hoffen, dass sie sich eines Tages an die Zeiten Siams erinnern werden.

----------

*Buddha*




Auf dem Dach der Welt, hoch oben auf dem tibetischen Himalaja, entspringen viele Quellen von großen Flüssen: Indus, Ganges, Brahmaputra, Ayeyarwady ( früher Irrawaddy ), Salvin, Mekong, Jangtsekiang und Hoangho sind alles Gewässer, die zu gewaltigen Strömen anwachsen und die durch Indien, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam und China fließen. 



Die geistige Quelle hatte der Buddhismus ebenfalls seinen Ursprung im Nordosten von Indien. In der Nähe von Nepal. Er verbreitete sich langsam über alle eben erwähnten Länder zuzüglich Sri Lanka ( früher Ceylon ) und Japan. Diese riesige Ausdehnung, der heute etwa 400 - 500 Millionen Menschen angehören, erfolgte ohne Krieg. Eine weitere Eigenart dieser Religion ist das Fehlen einer zentralen Leitung wie zum Beispiel Mekka oder Rom. Jedes Land, welches sich zu den Lehren Buddhas bekannte, mischte seine alte Religion mit Buddhismus und lassen heute noch Götter, Geister, Dämonen, Fegefeuer und Gebetsmühlen mitwirken.

Doch für alle gelten die ersten Gebote Buddhas:
- kein lebendes Wesen zu töten.
- keinen Menschen zu bedrücken.
- nicht zu eigen nehmen deines Nächsten Frau.
- nicht zu lügen, noch zu streiten oder zu beleidigen.
- keine berauschenden Getränke zu trinken.

Diese einfachen Regeln machten von Furcht und Angst Bedrückte zufriedene und edle Menschen.

----------

Buddha wurde 542 vor Christus als Sohn eines indischen Fürsten geboren. Sein Name war Siddharta. Er wuchs in großem Wohlstand auf und war, wie man es auf vielen Darstellungen erkennen kann, steht’s mit Schmuck versehen. 



Nach seiner Volljährigkeit wurde er wie es damals üblich war verheiratet und schon bald darauf war er Vater.
Doch glücklich war er nicht. Er beschäftigte sich mit Problemen wie:

- Reichtum und Armut
- Gut und Böse
- Gesundheit und Krankheit

Alles dies beschäftigte ihn so stark, dass er im Alter von 30 Jahren seine Familie verließ um einen Weg der Erlösung dieser Übel zu finden.




In den Tempeln zeigen ihn viele Buddhastatuen als Prinz Siddharta in vollem Ornat ( Amtstracht eines Herrschers ). Mit Krone, Geschmeide und schweren, goldenen Ohrenringen. 



Nachdem Siddharta seine Familie verlassen hatte, vertauschte er sein Kleid mit einem großen, gelben Tuch und legte auch den Schmuck ab. Jahrelang zog er als Bettelmönch herum um seinen Weg zu finden und versuchte auch durch Fasten die Vollkommenheit zu erreichen. Doch dieser Weg führte nicht ans Ziel.

----------

Diejenigen Buddhastatuen, die einen völlig abgemagerten Körper zeigen, stellen Siddharta zur zeit seines Asketenleben ( = ein Rest von Körper und Seele ) dar. 



Der Kopf trägt keine Flamme der Erleuchtung und die Ohren zeigen lange Schlitze vom tragen des schweren Ohrschmucks.




Viele Jahre später geschah das Wunder. Unter einem Bodhibaum meditierend erreichte er die ersehnte Erleuchtung und fand den Weg zur Erlösung. 



Die Legende berichtet, dass sich sein Haupthaar gekräuselt hatte und sich eine Flamme hinter/auf seinem Kopf zeigte. Dieser Moment der Erleuchtung ist das große Symbol den buddhistischen Philosophie geworden. Tausendfach ist der große Lehrer in dieser Stellung abgebildet worden.
Sitzend, die Beine unter geschlagen, den Körper senkrecht, eine Hand im Schoss, die Andere zur Erde haltend. So wird Siddharta dargestellt, dem nun der Name Buddha der Erleuchtete gegeben wurde.

----------

Ab nun begleiteten ihn Schüler und Jünger auf seinen Reisen. Er lehrte sie seine Gebote über die Ursache des Leidens und gab ihnen den Schlüssel zur Erforschung von Tod und Geburt, von der Aufhebung des Leidens, von der Erlösung. Er unterrichtete sie in den acht Geboten:

- der rechte Glauben
- das rechte Entschließen
- das rechte Wort
- die rechte Tat
- das rechte Leben
- das rechte Streben
- das rechte Gedenken
- das rechte sich versenken.

Er lehrte seine Schüler, dass das frei sein von Besitz die Grundlage für die Befreiung ist. Er zeigte ihnen den Weg zum Nirwana - die Befreiung von der Wiedergeburt.

Als Buddha in Binares ( heutiger Name Varanasi / Indien ) ankam, waren schon hunderte von Schülern mit ihn unterwegs. So entstanden die ersten Mönchs - und Nonnenorden. Wie die Flüsse von denen ich schon erzählte, die immer mächtiger anschwellen, so verbreitete sich seine Lehre über Indien nach Sri Lanka und ins Land der aufgehenden Sonne.

----------

*Die “Bettelmönche”* 



Die meisten Touristen in Thailand verpassen leider oftmals eine der schönsten buddhistischen Symbole. Vor den ersten Sonnenstrahlen, die den Tag begrüßen, machen sich die Mönche mit ihren Bettelschalen auf den Weg. Dieses kugelförmige Gefäß ist meist aus Blech und hat in etwa die Größe eines Fußballs. Es besitzt ein weites, rundes Loch, welches groß genug ist um mit der Hand Speisen hinein zulegen. Zudem besitzt das Gefäß einen Deckel um die Speisen vor Insekten zu schützen.

Vor den Häusern, der wohlhabenden Thais kann man oft beobachten wie ein kleiner Tisch aufgestellt wird. Darauf werden Schüsseln mit gekochtem Reis und Zutaten wie Fisch, Gemüse und Früchte bereit gestellt. 



Ein Familienmitglied übernimmt das Verteilen des Reis. Meistens macht dies die Frau des Hauses. Lautlos tritt ein Mönch nach dem anderen vor den Tisch und hält seine Schale zum Empfang seiner Mahlzeit hin.
Zuerst wird immer der Reis gegeben und danach die Zutaten, welche früher in Bananenblätter eingepackt wurden. Heute werden allerdings fast ausschließlich Plastikbeutel verwendet.



Sind alle Mönche versorgt, folgt der Dank für die Spenden. Aber nicht von Seiten der Priester, sondern es dankt der/die Gebende, weil die Mönche zu ihnen kamen und die Gaben annahmen. Man faltet dazu die Hände zum Wai ( wie beim Gebet ) und spricht “coptschai” - herzlichen Dank.
Wer um einen Segen bittet, bekommt diesen auch. Sonst ziehen die Mönche wortlos weiter und später zurück in ihren Tempel. 



Dort danken sie Buddha für die erhaltene Mahlzeit. Bis zur Mittagsstunde darf gegessen werden. Nachmittags und Abends darf nur noch getrunken werden.

----------

Super Beiträge !

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ... und spricht “coptschai” - herzlichen Dank.
> ...


khop chai ist doch lao!?

----------


## pit

> Buddha wurde 542 vor Christus als Sohn eines indischen Fürsten geboren. Sein Name war Siddharta. Er wuchs in großem Wohlstand auf und war, wie man es auf vielen Darstellungen erkennen kann, steht’s mit Schmuck versehen.


Phommel,
die Beiträge sind excellent! Allerdings ist da ein Fakt, der nicht ganz richtig ist. Buddha starb im Jahre 544 v. Chr.

Auf das Todesjahr bezieht sich dann auch die thailändische Zeitrechnung, die der unseren um 543 Jahre voraus ist (mann muss das Jahr "0" mitrechnen).

weitere Info:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhistische_Zeitrechnung

Trotzdem, wie schon gesagt: excellent!

Gruß Pit   ::

----------

Danke für die Ergänzungen und Richtigstellungen. 

 ::

----------


## schiene

ich erlaube mir mal diesen Link zu Rama den 1. mit einzustellen.
http://www.focus.de/wissen/bildung/G...id_433376.html

----------

